# Attn: All Lang owners and the rest of the SMF world!



## smokingjhawk (Dec 30, 2010)

[h1]*I need some help, I have started a Ben Franklin "T" chart and would like some feedback on the pros and cons of the Lang 48 or 60. I know some the basics like ,con:cost,delivery,pros: even heat ,quality of the materials and the work. I currently have a Char-griller pro and I am getting tried of fight the temp. Many mods listed by the brilliant minds of SMF have been done. Already saving my pennies for a new rig. Just would love to get some input and if you have any alternatives to the Lang.*[/h1][h1]*  *[/h1]
*Thanks to everyone who have lent your wisdom and guidance to a "q neophyte!"*

*Happy New Year everyone!!!*

*Please be Safe!*


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 30, 2010)

While I don't have the 48 or 60 I will say that Langs are built to last forever. I just repainted mine a couple months ago and the wife says it looks like new. We don't have the cold down here that ya'll do but once that 1/4" steel gets warm it stays warm awhile.


----------



## smokermark (Dec 30, 2010)

I have heard nothing but good things about the Lang models. If you are considering an offset barbecue pit, Peoria Custom Cookers in my opinion certainly deserve consideration. I've spoken with these folks a couple times. They have been completely professional answering my questions and I've heard lots of positives from people using them. I understand Bill Cusack to be a seasoned pro manufacturing cookers. They are just a ways off from you in Illinois.  

http://www.peoriacustomcookers.com/

Happy New Year!


----------



## alblancher (Dec 30, 2010)

If you are sold on Reverse Flow you choices are narrowed down quite a bit.   If you are sold on either the 48 or 60 your decision would be based on the amount of money you want to spend, the transportability of the unit, how much food you intend to cook.  From what I understand both units are great cookers.

If you don't need highway wheels the 48 comes in a patio model that will save you a good bit of money.  You may want to PM Sumosmoke and ask her if she is having issues with hers. 

Remember that by the time you add shipping or pick it up yourself and pay sales tax the cost of the smoker goes up considerably.  For a 48 patio the fuel for me to drive over and pick it up plus sales tax added 25 percent to the original cost.  Having it shipped was even more expensive.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 30, 2010)

alblancher said:


> If you are sold on Reverse Flow you choices are narrowed down quite a bit.   If you are sold on either the 48 or 60 your decision would be based on the amount of money you want to spend, the transportability of the unit, how much food you intend to cook.  From what I understand both units are great cookers.
> 
> If you don't need highway wheels the 48 comes in a patio model that will save you a good bit of money.  You may want to PM Sumosmoke and ask her if she is having issues with hers.
> 
> Remember that by the time you add shipping or pick it up yourself and pay sales tax the cost of the smoker goes up considerably.  For a 48 patio the fuel for me to drive over and pick it up plus sales tax added 25 percent to the original cost.  Having it shipped was even more expensive.




 But Al if you buy it and I'll go pick it up for you and bring it to the camp where you can pick it up. I wanna go see the factory


----------



## shooterrick (Dec 30, 2010)

Well as most know I have the Lang 48 mobile.  Love the smoker and if there is a drawback it would only be the stand alone second cooking rack.  I find the legs get in the way more than not but the angle iron and material to make a slide out rack mod is nominal.  I do not think you can go wrong with the Lang and would recommend it as a buy for anyone.  Just a tip.  Ben Lang piggy backed mne on a trailer to S. Louisiana for 200 bucks 2 years ago.  The trade off was I had to wait till someone was coming close to this area with other deliverys.


----------



## ol timer (Dec 30, 2010)

I can't say anything on the 60's, only I almost got one and I seen alot of responses about don't get one to small. I got an 84 with warmer and I'm glad I did. I have been vending and a couple of catering jobs and the vending has maxed the 84 out. Currently I run 3 rib racks holding 15 racks of rib, 16 half chickens, 8 butts and 4 briskets and its a full one. If I would have got the 60 I would have had to sell it and look for an 84. Glad I went bigger than small.


----------



## alblancher (Dec 31, 2010)

That's mighty generous of you Piney.  If we are able to work that out it would make sense for me to meet you a day or two early at your SMF gathering (or stay a day later) and drive up to GA together.   Think about it, I know how much work you have to do both before and after the event so I can only guess if this is feasible for you.


----------



## jdt (Dec 31, 2010)

you got two horizon dealers in your own backyard

Rayemore has MO BBQ Co

Peculiar has Midwest BBQ Equipment

the marshall and RD units have a sliding convection plate and feature nice even temps, They are nearly the same money as the langs but you don't have $500-775 in shipping or whatever they wanna charge.

Klose pits are very nice also so you should look at them if you can find a dealer.

I personally used Bellfab Custom Smokers outside of Tulsa OK, He custom builds them one at a time, they are conventional offset so you have to add tuning or convection plates to even out the temps side to side if that is a concern, I ended up doing a convection plate for mine for large load cooking, Craig Bell is about 1/3 the money the big boys charge, His welds ain't as nice, his cuts are hand made so they ain't as perty but they are fully welded and fully functional and in alot of cases they are HEAVIER duty than a lang, want 3/8 inch thick steel, just ask and walla its done, He has a very nice ash dump system, two racks standard. His trailer pits start at $1600, His 24 x 48 is $800. All brand new steel to boot. Check it out 

http://www.bellfab.com/


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 31, 2010)

Now I don't own a lang of eany size but I have smoked on Jerry's rig and it's an awesome smoker. Once you get it to temp it almost runs itself. You guys are planning to meet can I hold on to the bumper. I wanna go too.


----------



## garyt (Dec 31, 2010)

I own a 48 mobile with the warmer over the firebox and I love it. I have no complaints except sometimes I wish I had the 60, we all wish we had gone bigger at times, but I do have other smokers for overflow. Delivery was $600, but for me it would have been 1,279 miles one way, gas would cost about $400 + hotel + food. And with delivery I didn't have to pay state sales tax. That saved me about $140. So delivery saved me money over going to get it. I might do a modification to make the top rack more useful, but if you tell Ben you want it to slide I am sure he will do it for you or else explain why I think he does it this way. I think it is for clearance. I would definitely buy it again.


----------



## jdt (Dec 31, 2010)

How long ago was that, Over a year ago I was quoted $775 to des moines iowa (1160 miles), on the questions and answer section of Langs website he indicates $750 shipped to Missouri IF it piggybacks with other units.

This quote is from this year.
[h3]Shipping Costs[/h3]
February 12, 2010 

I’m wanting to get the Lang 60 for a catering/competition venture I’m about to embark on. I’m curious what the shipping costs for a monster like this ?

The 60 deluxe is a very popular unit for catering and competition use. It will serve you Well. Freight to you is $750 when it piggybacks with other cookers going in the same directions. (we have shipments to MO now) The freight fee is due when it arrives. And of course the cooker is paid for prior to shipment. E-mail or phone with any questions 1-800-462-4629.
Thanks for Looking at Lang!


----------



## alblancher (Dec 31, 2010)

Garyt,

When I spoke to them I got the impression that with FOB they charge sales tax no matter if you pick it up or it they help the delivery guy load it on the truck.  Not sure when you bought yours but they may have changed things.  I also remember something about a pallet fee.   I need to recheck this because I may have confused them with Bubba, having spoken to both several times.  Before I spend that kind of money I'll have a clear understanding of my options.   From Slidell, Pineywoods is about 8 hours and Lang another 3.5 hrs so for me it works out to go up there before the NE Fla Gathering


----------



## garyt (Dec 31, 2010)

It was 18 months ago when I had mine delivered, it was on a trailer with 3 others and a 60 on the truck. I paid $600 to my door. In Wisconsin I am pretty sure that if the manufacturer doesn't have a manufacturing facility or a retail outlet in the state and if the product is delivered you don't pay state sales tax, but all states may be different


----------



## smokeon (Jan 3, 2011)

I've got a 60.  I'm very happy with it.  I'm currently tinkering with it to learn the best way to configure/run it.  In my opinion, the 60 is a very good size for family with the ability to make more for gatherings.  It's almost big enough to cater with, but it you plan on getting serious with catering, go larger.  I'm using mine to test the waters doing events for people.  I can get it done but would like more space.

For family use, you could always do some for the neighborhood or as I do, throw in extra chickens and such for the freezer to take up the open space in the smoker when I'm cooking for dinner.  That way I'm not wasting space.


----------



## smokedmonkey (Mar 19, 2011)

Got a new Lang 48 Patio last year.

Very pleased with the performance and ease of cooking. This thing will hold heat and recover from having the door opened very quickly.

It sat outside all winter in Detroit. Only got a few rust spots on it, mainly at the firebox end. Just rubbed down with sandpaper and sprayed with

Heat resistant paint, good as new!

Shipping was $300 using one of those online shipping bid deals, guy unloaded it and brought it around the back of the house.

I have to say this smoker is excellent, certainly a big difference from my old horizontal Home depot special!

Pull the trigger, you wont regret it!


----------



## pkerchef (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't have a Lang and have never cooked on one either so i can't attest to their performance but i do have a reverse flow cooker on a trailer. I chose to work with Lonnie @ Bubba grills http://www.bubbagrills.net  He has a full line of reverse flow cookers. I pulled the trigger on the 250 R model with the rib box option and i don't think i could be happier, once you get this baby hot it recovers from opening the door in just a minute and it cooks awesome. I made a charcoal basket and also made a grate to go in the firebox . I just started using the charcoal basket and on a 20 LB. bag of charcoal i have been getting 4-5 hours of cooking time @ 225-250. I certainly think this is acceptable for a non insulated cooker of this size. You could put say 40-50 butts on this puppy at one time with both racks . Just my 2 cents check em out.  Pkerchef


----------



## bucktailer (Mar 22, 2011)

I've got an 84 deluxe.  Acutally just seasoned the thing today.  I have to say that this thing works like a charm.  Got it up to 425 in about 45 minutes and then settled in back down to 235-250.  Once its hot it stays hot.  From front to back it was only reading 5 degrees difference after the chamber got hot.  Super easy to use so far, I will post pics when I get some meat on it.


----------

